# small insulator



## zanes_antiques (Jun 11, 2008)

My brother and I along with my nephew stopped at a yardsale and picked up the small insulator. It goes into my nephew's collection. any info is appreciated.


----------



## GuntherHess (Jun 11, 2008)

http://www.insulators.info/shows/handouts/surge.pdf


----------



## zanes_antiques (Jun 11, 2008)

Thanks Matt


----------



## Brains (Jun 11, 2008)

cd-100, smallest glass pin type made i think, that little pyrex thing might be smaller. It's an electric fence insulator from the 1940's to 50's or so and is worth about 3-5. Good find, those dont show up too often actually.


----------



## Wilkie (Jun 11, 2008)

Were the bottles found at a yard sale too?  I like the fancy flask.  The big jar is interesting too.


----------



## zanes_antiques (Jun 11, 2008)

The bottles are from our dig on sunday it's in digging and finding under "cobalt blue petal jar"


----------



## DLWJohn (Jun 13, 2008)

Nice find on the Surge, I've been looking for a while to get my hands one a couple but havent found any yet. 

 Heres a link to a site with an online price guide for insulators that might come in handy:  http://www.insulatoremporium.com/priceguide/priceguide.cfm 

 If you're not sure of the CD# you can always have a look through the insulator picture poster gallery:  http://www.insulators.info/pictures/


----------



## Stardust (Jun 13, 2008)

*nice finds what does the one with the star say on it? []*


----------



## zanes_antiques (Jun 13, 2008)




----------

